# Not to bad for a ole fat man



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

I took two buddies fishing this morning and by 7:30 we had already caught 14 gag , 3 of them where nice ones that we kept, one nice black snapper and 6 red snapper. We where back at the ramp by 9:00am and now I’m back in the view fixing to wash the boat and clean the fish ....I’ll post pictures on f the board soon ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good catch and great eats.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

What depth were the groupies caught?


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

60’ deep in the Grouper spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job on the fish,but your dang fish cleaning table is way better than WOW.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome job!!! I love that boat as well!! I threw back a 23" Gag this morning.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Great trip! What size Cape Horn is that?


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

22OS on my boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

That's mighty fine fish for a one eyed fat man - Rooster Cogburn


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The 22OS is one of the cleanest boats, all fishing. Looks like it would be a breeze to clean.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Great box of fish guys!


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Outstanding report! That is a great fish cleaning set up. If you don't mind me asking, what kind of bait were the grouper caught on?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine!!!! Nice groups too!!! Congrats, can't wait ta get out there Saturday morning.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

i had my crew baiting up with live pinfish Niptide


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks CPD67!!


----------

